# Fox hunting by Dankung user!



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Lads,

Just seen a pic hosted by Dankung where a small fox was killed with:

2050 tubing 4-strand sets. about 27 meters. 9.5mm steel balls .


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Those who are on Facebook can check the pic there.


----------

